# Water Changing Equipment



## learn2turn (Aug 31, 2008)

Just set up a 10g with a couple fish and a plant. I'd like to not wimp-out on proper maintenance so I'll need something to change water soon.

Can anyone suggest what's the easiest equipment to drain some water from the tank? 

When I had a tank in the past, I had one of those things with a think clear plastic tube a foot or two long and then a vinyl hose. You'd go shake shake shake to start the siphon. It was actually a bit of a pain as you'd knock everything around in the tank. And a 10g is small. And I will eventually want to add a couple more plants.

I'm almost thinking a simple vinyl house to siphon off water. Then, if I need to vacuum, use one of those recirculating vacuum thingies so it can be done more gently. 

Thoughts?


----------



## lovejonesx (Feb 5, 2008)

Thoughts? 


YES,...a Python No Spill Clean and Fill. 


Python Ad:


Smaller, more frequent water changes are imperative to the health of your fish. Without regular water changes, invisible toxins can build-up in your aquarium creating a hazardous environment for its inhabitants. Because fish and decor are not disturbed during routine aquarium maintenance, our products are less stressful on both fish and owner making it easier to clean your tank on a more regular basis. 

Just think - you will be able to perform your mandatory aquarium maintenance with NO buckets, NO siphons, NO mess, NO tank tear downs - EVER again!





Quality! We take all steps necessary to ensure our products are manufactured of only of the highest quality FDA approved materials. Unlike garden hoses and cheap imitations, our patented system consists of UV stabilized, non-porous tubing which eliminates the possibility of adding dangerous chemical toxins into your tank water. 
Environmentally Responsible! Due to our powerful 7 to 1 suction ratio, cleaning your tank uses about the same amount of water as flushing your toilet 
No Assembly! The "NO SPILL CLEAN and FILL" © Aquarium Maintenance System is complete and ready to use. 
Time Saving! Ease of using the System allows for smaller, more frequent water changes reducing stress on fish and user! 



25NS - 25 Ft (7.5m) Standard Model 
50NS - 50 Ft (15m) Model 
75NS - 75 Ft (22.5m) Model 
100NS - 100 Ft (30m) Model 
10EX - 10 Ft (3m) Extension 
20EX - 20 Ft (6m) Extension


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

The regular tubes with the hoses (gravel vacuums) and a 5 gallon bucket are great for water changes in tanks as small as a 5 gallon. The easiest way to start a siphon though is not shaking it in the tank. In fact, the easiest way (and the way that doesn't knock over all the decor ) is just by putting the vacuum in the tank and sucking on the end of the tube, then putting the end of the tube in the bucket before you swallow fish tank water. :razz:
Sounds dangerous, but really its no big deal. Sometimes I suck on the tube through my shirt or something so I don't have to put my lips to a yucky fish tank tube. lol
Pythons are great, because they are virtually mess free and really easy to use. But, they can be a pain if you're required to get a very long one (if your sink is far away from the tank) and they're obviously more expensive than a gravel vacuum and a 5 gallon bucket. For a 10 gallon tank, I personally don't think its necessary, but whatever is easiest in this hobby, right?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

If you want a less gross way, you can get a gravel vac with a big bulb on it. You squeeze that to start suction without risking fishpoop mouthwash.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Psht, you don't need any fancy gadgetry! That's for the weak! :razz:

Really though, you shouldn't swallow water as long as you just watch where the water in the tube is and put it in the bucket in time. And make sure the tube is completely empty before trying to start a siphon again.

But, if you're gonna be a wuss about it lol, there are other ways of starting the siphon. :razz:


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

The water doesnt taste that bad after a few times. :/


----------



## learn2turn (Aug 31, 2008)

Okay, the follow-up question is how to add the water. For my 10g, I need 1 or 2g for a 10% or 20% change. How should it be up-to-temperature? And how to add.

If it's setting in a bucket for a day or two to age, it's going to be between 65-72F depending on the season. Tank is at 77-79F. I suppose I could rig up a bucket with an submersible aquarium heater but want to keep it simple.

I've seen those pythons and they look great for drain from a larger tank (which I may have some day). But, what do you do when you need to add a lot of water? A 5g pail will weigh 40lbs full. I have no problem lifting that but dump would be a huge mess.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

well i just take the heater out of my tank and put it in the bucket for an hour or so, and that defiantely heats it up.


----------



## learn2turn (Aug 31, 2008)

I just had an idea. I was thinking of using the microwave but 1 or 2 gal really doesn't fit. Also, I'd have to heat, stir, measure a bunch of times. But, I know that boiling water is 212F (100C). I think I'll do a little spread sheet to calculate how much water I need to bring to boiling based on the measured temperature. So, say the bucket is 64F, just figure out how much water, probably a cup or two, to bring to boil. scoop it out of the bucket, nuke it in the wave to a boil, add back to the buck and stir.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

That really isn't necessary.

All that you need to do is run your tap for a minute or two to get the hot water stabilized. Then use a cooking thermometer (get yourself a nice Cooper instant read) to match the tank temp within a few degrees. Fill the bucket, drop in some dechlorinator / water conditioner, give it a stir with a big wooden spoon, and pour it into the tank. Done.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

I highly recommend the python cleaner. It works great. You can get the siphon started by just filling the gravel vac portion with water and holding it a little out of the water. The water will start draining then and you can just put the gravel vac back underwater before it is completely emptied and it will start the siphon for you. This probably won't work with a short (6ft) line but works great for my 50ft python.

Unless you have really sensitive fish or are changing 40% or more water at a time you probably don't need to worry about it. Using hot tap water is not usually a good idea because hot water will have more dissolved metals and other stuff from your pipes. If you want to heat the water you can use a heater or something and then add it to the tank once it has warmed up. I have often done 40% or larger water changes with water that is either much hotter or colder then the tank (you can see the temp difference when you add it by a shimmering effect in the water) without any ill effect. The fish generally seem to enjoy it and swim in the current. The sudden difference in temp even encourages some species to spawn.

Also consider that if there is a 10 degree difference in water temp and you only change 20% then its only going to effect your temp by 2 degrees. Now I live in Arizona so the water doesn't get that cold during the winter (but does get quite hot in the summer) so if you live where it snows your water may get to cold to add directly.


----------

